#  Krankheiten >   Ungleichgroße Pupillen - Angst >

## Rennmaus88

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder, 
ich bin 22 Jahre alt, Studentin, und habe seit ca. 4 Wochen bemerkt dass ich manchmal unterschiedlich große Pupillen habe. Es betrifft nicht immer das gleiche Auge, zu 70% das rechte, zu 30% das linke, würde ich sagen, welches größer ist. Manchmal sind die Augen auch normal. Auf Lichteinfall reagieren sie m.E.n. normal, meine Familie hat auch schon "geleuchtet". Auffallen tut es den anderen erst wenn ich sie darauf anspreche. 
Zudem habe ich manchmal ein kurzes Stechen im Kopf. Kopfschmerzen habe ich eigentlich nie und m.E. auch noch nie gehabt. 
Ich bin ein großer Hypochonder und habe jetzt natürlich Angst dass es ein Gehirntumor sein kann, weil ich (trotz dass ich mir vorgenommen habe es zu unterlassen) gegoogled habe.  
Ich war auch beim Hausarzt, der mich aber nicht an einen Neurologen zwecks CT verwiesen hat, sondern zum Augenarzt. Da widerrum hab ich erst einen Termin für Nikolaus bekommen, obwohl ich auf die Dringlichkeit hingewiesen habe.
Jetzt muss ich einen Monat in Angst und Schrecken leben, bzw. sollte er mich zum Neuologen verweisen..noch länger. 
Weiß nicht weiter :-(

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Rennmaus, 
ich denke, du musst hier nicht in Panik verfallen, wenn du so gut wie keine Beschwerden hast. 
Wenn dir unwohl ist mit dem Termin in 4 Wochen, könntest du schauen, ob du bei einem anderen Augenarzt früher einen Termin bekommst. 
Ich meine, der Hausarzt wird schon gewusst haben, wo er dich hinschicken muss. Wenn er was Dringliches vermutet hätte, hätte er es dir doch sicher gesagt. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## feli

Unterschiede bis 1 mm sind normal.
Bei 50 % der Fälle ist ein Anisokorie angeboren. 
Bestimmte Medikamente sind in der Lage eine Anisokorie zu machen.  
Der Augenarzt ist sicherlich erstmal die richtige Anlaufstelle.
Infrage käme zb. auch eine Adie-Pupille. click
liebe Grüße feli

----------


## Rennmaus88

Danke. Den Link kannte ich noch nicht.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich das nicht schon immer hatte. Das wäre sicher irgendwem aufgefallen & vor allem auch weil ich mich immer so genau prüfe/untersuche. 
Ob das mehr als 1mm ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da mir das mehr vorkommt als anderen & auch erst mir und dann anderen aufgefallen ist weil ich sie darauf hingewiesen habe. Daher denke ich nicht dass es mehr ist. Aber es beunruhigt mich.
Mir ist aufgefallen dass meine Augen wenn ich aus dem Dunkeln komme und in den Spiegel gucke, normalgroß sind (beide). Das verändert sich erst mit der Zeit. 
Habe noch andere Augenärzte angerufen aber die wollten mir noch später einen Termin geben -.-  
Aber ich denke wenn es etwas schlimmeres wäre (z.B. Tumor), würde das ja nicht ständig das Auge wechseln, dauerhaft bestehen, nicht auf Licht reagieren und auch im Dunkeln so sein. Und wenn er schon so groß wäre, dass er auf den Sehnerv drückt, hätte ich bestimmt auch andere Beschwerden... 
An Medikamenten nehme ich BudiAir (Cortison), Sultanol (beides als Spray) und die Anti-Baby-Pille..aber da steht davon bei den Nebenwirkungen nichts drin, hab ich schon geschaut.

----------


## feli

Termine bei einem Augenarzt bekommen, -das ist übel. click Die Wartezeiten betragen 3- 6 Monate. Ich habe auch schon erlebt, daß man länger warten mußte.
Und leider auch, daß am Ende des Abrechnungsjahres Praxen zu machen, weil kein Budget mehr vorhanden ist. 
Schau dir für den Termin doch bitte mal ältere Fotos an, ob deine Pupillen darauf schon unterschiedlich groß waren.
Manche Augenärzte fragen danach und Du kannst ein paar der alten Fotos mit zum Termin nehmen. 
Asthmamedikamente sind überigens bekannt dafür, daß sie eine Anisokorie machen können. Wenn Du hier mal durchliest, dann wirst Du das nachlesen können: CLICK 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Rennmaus88

Danke ! 
Habe mir schon Fotos vom letzten und vorletzten Jahr angeschaut, da ist alles gleich groß. Aber Fotos wo mein Gesicht jetzt absolut perfekt zu erkennen ist, habe ich auch nicht. Aber wenn ich da zoome, sehe ich nichts. 
Wusste gar nicht das Asthmamedikamente das auslösen können. Nehme die aber schon seit vielen Jahren. 
Dann hab ich mit meinem Termin für in 4 Wochen ja noch einmal Glück gehabt ;-)

----------


## HighTension

Hi Du! Hab ein ähnliches Problem! Bin männlich, 25Jahre und bei Dunkelheit ist meine re. Pupille immer größer und wenn es hell ist sind sie nahezu gleich! Übrigens gibt es auch Anisokorien von mehr als 1mm und es ist nicht krankhaft! Ich selbst hab auch riesig Angst vor was ganz Schlimmen! Hab am Di. MRT und MRA zum Ausschluss Tumor und Aneurysma! Mach mich auch gerade verrückt! Wenn der Augenarzt nichts findet solltest du übrigens auch nochmal zum Neurologen! Meld dich mal was gewesen ist! Ich sag dir auch Bescheid! Viele Grüße, Daniel

----------


## Rennmaus88

Hallo HighTension, 
ich drücke dir die Daumen. Wird bestimmt nichts schlimmes sein! Wie lang musstest du auf den Termin für das MRT und MRA warten? Macht man das im Krankenhaus oder beim Neurologen?
Habe am Montag den Termin beim Augenarzt, mal sehen was der sagt.
Hast du noch andere Beschwerden?
Also bei mir ist es nicht immer die gleiche Pupille. Wieviele mm das sind, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber sehr deutlich ausgeprägt ist es nicht.

----------


## HighTension

Danke! Ich hoffe und bange zugleich!
Ich war gestern beim Neurologen und hab heute den Termin für Dienstag ausgemacht! ;-) Man muss die Untersuchung bei einem Neuroradiologen machen! Es gibt spezielle Zentren die das machen, kann aber auch in der Klinik sein! Andere Beschwerden hab ich nicht! Kein Schwindel, keine Kopfschmerzen, keine Sehstörungen! Ich find es z.B. bedenklicher dass es bei mir immer nur eine Pupille ist! Wenn beide mal unterschiedlich sind ist das nicht so bedenklich! Allerdings reagieren meine Pupillen auch gut auf Licht und nicht verlangsamt, dass ist schonmal gut! Ich denke Unterschiede von 1mm ist mit dem bloßen Auge kaum sichtbar! Wenn man es bemerkt sind es denk ich definitiv schon mehr als 1mm.....

----------


## Rennmaus88

Also im Buch  *Erkrankungen der Hirnnerven* 
 herausgegeben von Hanns Christian Hopf  
steht, dass eine Anisokorie von 0,4mm schon bei kurzer Inspektion auffällt. Ich denke auch, dass uns das schon vermehrt größer vorkommt, weil man so drauf achtet.
Also nicht so verrückt machen (ich weiß wovon ich spreche!). Es ist sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich dass du einen Tumor hast wenn sonst keine weiteren Störungen vorliegen, das hat auch mein Hausarzt gesagt. Das ist der unwahrscheinlichste und schlimmste Fall. Wahrscheinlich ist gar nichts und es ist einfach so :-) 
Halte mich doch auf dem Laufenden, ich mach das auch!

----------


## HighTension

Hi ... 
Na alles klar ? 
Aufgeregt ? Morgen ist es ja soweit ... 
Sag mir gleich bescheid ... Ja ?  
LG, Daniel

----------


## Rennmaus88

Ich sehe das Ganze mittlerweile optimistisch, aber ein bisschen nervös bin ich schon. 
Morgen nachmittag bin ich schlauer! Ich melde mich dann gleich  :Smiley: 
Aber hab heute (leider, soll man ja nicht) wieder viel gegoogled und ich denke nicht dass es was Ernstes ist!
Ich schreibe dir  :Smiley: 
Bis morgen!

----------


## Rennmaus88

So, komme gerade vom Auegnarzt und bin genauso schlau wir vorher. Zitat"Das ist, wenn überhaupt, ein neurologisches Problem und kein Augenproblem." Jo, toll, wusst ich vorher auch.
Die haben verschiedene Tests gemacht, mein Sehvermögen ist sehr gut, ungleichgroße Pupillen konnten die selber nicht feststellen, ist halt nur manchmal und da gerade war es nicht. Meine linke Pupille reagiert minimal verzögert auf Licht, von seiner Seite aus ist alles in Ordnung und wenn ich dem näher auf den Grund gehen will muss ich einen (zitat) "Untersuchungsmarathon" auf mich nehmen.. er meint in 99% der Fälle ist das halt einfach so, weil man z.B. auch net weiß warum manchmal das Auge zuckt, so ist es da eben auch. Aber wenn es der 1% ist, dann steckt da eine ernsthafte Krankheit dahinter. Er würde an meiner Stelle nichts machen, da ich keine weiteren Beschwerden habe, aber letztendlich ist es meine Entscheidung..
Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Meine Familie sagt ich soll es dabei belassen weil ich z.B. nie Kopfschmerzen oder sonstige Probleme habe, die damit in Verbindung stehen und ich mich damit wieder nur verrückt mache. Allerdings will ich Gewissheit....andererseits bin ich eh so ein Hypochonder und weiß, dass ich bei dem "Untersuchungsmarathon" nur in Angst und Schrecken leben werde. Außerdem meinte meine Mum, dass mir da vllt sogar Nervenwasser entnommen werden würde und dadrauf hab ich schonmal gar keine Lust weil ich Probleme mit der HWS habe. Und wenn es ein Aneurysma wäre, will ichs nicht wissen, weil man da eh nichts mehr tun kann.... ein Bekannter von mir is daran auch einfach so gestorben.... Ich denke die top Ängste sind derzeit : 1) Tumor, 2) MS, 3) Aneurysma...Ach ich weiß auch nicht :-(
Drücke dir für morgen die Daumen! Sag mir Bescheid.

----------


## HighTension

Hi Du! Da geht es uns mal wieder ähnlich! Ich war heute Morgen nämlich spontan auch beim Augenarzt! Ein paar überzeugende Worte und ich konnte sofort kommen! Nun ja! Bei mir auch keine Auffälligkeiten! Sehvermögen sehr gut, Pupillenreaktion direkt und indirekt alles in Ordnung! Anisokorie hat er auch nicht gesehen! Ich hab es halt nur im Dunkel, aber egal... Die Sehnerven sind auch in Ordnung! Sogar Gesichtsfelduntersuchung wurde gemacht! Auch da hab ich keine Ausfälle! Jetzt muss ich sehen was MRT und MRA bringt! Also zu deinen Aussagen kann ich folgendes sagen:
Gehirntumoren machen "leider" nicht immer Kopfschmerzen, heißt aber auch Kopfschmerz bedeutet nicht gleich Tumor! Ich bin auch der Meinung selten Kopfschmerzen zu haben, jetzt natürlich wo ich von der möglichen Diagnose weiß hab ich natürlich auch einseitige Kopfschmerzen ;-) Ansonsten hat die ja jeder Mal... Stress, zu wenig trinken, lange vorm PC, etc.... Gehirn-Rückenmarksflüssigkeit, also Liquor wird eher bei Verdacht MS gestellt... Du hast keine typischen MS Symptome, also halt ich Liquorentnahme für Schwachsinn.... Ich hab genau die gleichen Ängste wie du: Tumor und Aneurysma... MS aber nicht.... Wegen Aneurysma... Im Gegenteil, da kann man einiges machen... Aneurysma heißt nicht gleich dass es das war.... Ich bin beruflich übrigens Rettungsassistent und angehender Medizinstudent! Was glaubst du welche Angst ich hab.... Mir fallen ja noch viel mehr Diagnosen ein wie dir... Zum Glück auch einige harmlose... Daher weiß ich auch aus der Pathologie das fast 50% der Verstorbenen Hirnaneurysmen hatten aber NICHT daran gestorben sind! Gefährlich ist es halt wenn die rupturieren! Ich denke es wäre vernünftiger die Sache nochmal neur. abklären zu lassen.... Dann bist du wenigstens sicher.... Viele Grüße, Daniel

----------


## Rennmaus88

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Dann ruf ich jetzt mal beim Neurologen an. Neuroradiologe gibt es nur im Krankenhaus. Der kann aber dann auch nicht viel machen, oder, also der Neurologe? Kann der ein CT anfertigen? EEG usw. gehört sicher zum Standardprogramm... Hoffentlich muss ich da nicht wieder so lange auf einen Termin warten... :-( 
Der AUgenarzt meinte ich soll auch meine Lunge röntgen lassen, weil das mit meinem Asthma und den damit verbundenen Medikamenten zusammenhängen kann...
Mach dich heute net mehr so verrückt!!! Genieß den Nikolaustag  :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

@ High Tension,
möchtest du dich nicht in die Gruppe des medizinischen Personals einreihen, wenn du sagst, dass du Rettungsassistent und angehender Medizinstudent bist? Du müsstest nur in deinem Profil links unten in "Benutzergruppen" reingehen und dich anmelden, dann wird der Vermerk "Medizinisches Personal" in den Threads gezeigt. Das dient dazu, dich und deine Antworten besser einschätzen zu können, wenn du medizinische Fachkenntnisse hast.

----------


## simla86

hy weißt du nun näheres?!
Hatte es als Kind auch einmal! Nur war das eine Allergische Reaktion auf den Trompetenbaum, wie das zustande kam konnte sich nur keiner erklähren?!

----------

